# Question: Artificials for Bull Reds



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

We have caught Bull Reds on all sorts of cut and live bait. Has any one had success catching Bull Reds on artificials? What did you use - how did you fish it? The primary place of action would be the Jetty - probably more during the Bull Red run later this year.

I have used gold spoons before - but not at the Jetty where the current rips and it is almost impossible to get a lure towards the bottom.

I am always looking to learn!

Thanks in advance!
Mark


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*More Information*

I just watched "*Redfish Ambush*" - a DVD I bought from Wal-Mart. It was not a whole lot more than an informercial for Berkley - but be that as it may - it got me curious about catching Bull Reds on artificial baits.

Most all the fishing they showed were for slot Reds - inshore - either sight fishing or fishing mangrove roots in Florida. I don't think that any of the bait they used would be able to get to and stay on the bottom with the current ripping.

They did not show fishing any deep water fishing for Reds - so it really didn't help much for the above question about artificials at the Jetty.

Anyway - I was going to edit the previous post to add this information - but couldn't - hence - the follow up post.

The question at hand, "Have you caught Bull Reds on artificials - if so what lure - and how did you fish it?"

Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

> The question at hand, "Have you caught Bull Reds on artificials - if so what lure - and how did you fish it?"


The largest I have caught has been 36" and it was taken using a Top Dog. It was in shallow water though and in a herd of big reds. Smallest we got out of that herd was 32". Have caught many over 30" on soft plastics drug across the bottom, again shallow water. Dont see why soft plastics wouldn't work for you if you use a large enough jig head to keep it near the bottom. Maybe a deep diving plug as well.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Most reds you catch on hardware will be slot reds. Maybe strawberry tout with a very heavy lead head to get you down to the bottom. A down rigger with a gold spoon trolling maybe....but I think your best bet is what you are doing. If you want to go catch some nice reds on lures....I can show you a spot but you will have to be blind folded on the trip over. :fish:


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

*Spoons*

We have had some success of silver spoons in the surf during the run. A lot of fun to catch the big ones on a trout rod with spoon.



Redfish Bob


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Backlash?*



Bucksnort said:


> Most reds you catch on hardware will be slot reds. Maybe strawberry tout with a very heavy lead head to get you down to the bottom. A down rigger with a gold spoon trolling maybe....but I think your best bet is what you are doing. If you want to go catch some nice reds on lures....I can show you a spot but you will have to be blind folded on the trip over. :fish:


 Would I have to backlash - pull all the line out - only to find a fish on the end? (laughing)

See you in the morning.


----------



## dPop (Aug 20, 2004)

*Bull Reds and Artificial*

Ok with out giving it up too quick. Here is the tip for the area you are talking about. Think Bass fishing and think Deep Diving. That little bit of info should get you pointed in the right direction.

Pop


----------



## Tree (Feb 19, 2005)

*Bull Reds on soft plastics*

Mark, 
I'm a rep for a tackle company and I love soft plastics. I too fish the jetty's. When fishing for Bull Reds we use the 4" Storm Swim Shads and Tsunami Swim Shad. If you fishing the boat cut on a strong tide. I usually cast it the current which gives the tail a lot of action. I would let it sink to the bottom before reeling in. I would slowly reel it bumping occaisonaly on the bottom. I ad the rattle that's in the small pointed glass containers in the bottom of them as well. You can find them at Academy. Their also called Bass Rattles. The colors I use all depend on the water clarity, my favorite are the Mullet lookalikes. Storms is called Mullet and Tsunami is called Black Back Mullet. One Thursday last September we caught over 30 Bull Reds at the boat cut on the Storm and Tsunami Swim Shads. We were anchored inside the Jetty's and the water outside was choppy and dirty. The pelican's were steadily feeding and you could see Jacks jumping left and right, the sharks were chasing them. The brown water was really flowing through the cut. We were tossing our baits on the edge of the brown water inside the Jetty and slowly reeling after they sank. We had a hook-up with each cast. At times we had the Reds swimming right past our boat. We also cuaght numerous Jacks that morning as well.


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

at the sabine jettys we are hammering them on rattle traps and the old spoon dogs 2oz and it seems we are out fishing the anchored bait guys, all over both slots!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Red Alert/Texas Hitman/Storm/Tsunami..*

All great artificial lures for catching Reds..

The Red Alert is available from Ravenreels..

The Texas Hitman is available at Marburgers.

Strom/Tsunami available everywhere..


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

I've heard the Big Tsunami Paddletails work well. The largest size is best and they weigh enough to get it to the bottom.


----------



## Tree (Feb 19, 2005)

Fishaholic we make Tsunami's all the way up to 9". Their awesome offshore and recently watched a fishing show where they were using them on a Northern California lake catching Bass.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Where?*



Tree said:


> Fishaholic we make Tsunami's all the way up to 9". Their awesome offshore and recently watched a fishing show where they were using them on a Northern California lake catching Bass.


 Tree - where can the big Tsunamis be found in the LaPorte/Houston area?

Mark


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Daparson
This late summer early fall when the bulls spawn, they will get in huge schools.
I have personly cruised the gulf looking for these big schools in green water on calm days. You will see a giant orange ball on the surface ffrom a mile to three off the beach. Site cast to them with feather jigs or big plugs of any kind.
It fun to catch the bulls on 30 lb. tackle and big lures. 
It has to be a sunny day and green calm water to spot them.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Daparson
> This late summer early fall when the bulls spawn, they will get in huge schools.
> I have personly cruised the gulf looking for these big schools in green water on calm days. You will see a giant orange ball on the surface ffrom a mile to three off the beach. Site cast to them with feather jigs or big plugs of any kind.
> It fun to catch the bulls on 30 lb. tackle and big lures.
> It has to be a sunny day and green calm water to spot them.


I've seen them doing this up and down the jetty...what a blast...hmmm hhmmmm and DaParson those backlash comments hurt...I still can't believe I showed you my flounder catching technique....that method has been passed down from generation to generation....now the secret is out.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I've caught many bull reds on artificials. When I lived in Mississippi, the bulls would school offshore for most of the summer. It was like fishing the birds for trout. When you find 100 to 200 reds busting bait on top, most anything you throw at them will get hit, but my go-to bait was a 3" spoon, usually 1/2 to 3/4 oz (change the hook to a large single). I've also caught several bulls at the Sabine jetties using tout tails, or the equivilent. Most any soft plastic will do, as long as it's chartreuse, in MHO. Admittedly, the bulls caught on soft plastics were caught incidental to fishing for other species.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

there was a guide on tv a few years ago. he was trolling big deep divers up and down the middle of a pass and caught a few. kinda like trolling for big stripers. i think he was outa florida.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Try a heavy bladed spinner type bait. In line or freshwater type? In line is better because you can put any size lead head you want on and is probably a little less likely to be engulfed completely by a big one. Have had very good success fishing in very skinny water with these too but with lighter head. A pink corky devil rigged carolina style with a fish bites placed on the hook would probably work also. Come to think of it, anything will probably work if their feeding and you can get the right presentation. Reds as well as drum aren't to particular when their hungry. 
Marburgers in Seabrook had some nice looking spinners that ,I believe a man in Baytown was making and selling there. You can change out hooks on these and they're very well made. Bought one a few months ago but have yet to give it a try. As Bigfost reports, most of mine have been caught while attempting for other species(trout) also. Have caught quite few on the soft plastics and mirrorlures in the surf in spring/summer time greenwater action also.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Deparson,

I got bored one day and walked out on the Sabine Pass Jetty's(dunno if that is legal or not). I walked up on reds tailing on the surf side of Texas. They were in 3-4' of water(muddy). Nothing like seeing 6-8" tails coming out of the water. I thru tops, tails, and had a shallow diver in my box. I tied it on an reeled in a 42"er. I've heard stories of people catching over sized reds on spoons out there off the wall. A friend of mine caught a red over 40" on a tube jig back in the marsh last year(a kayak trip).


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

Rat L Traps and Spin Traps by Bill Lewis Lures.

They will catch big bull reds.


----------



## MouletteRouge (Aug 11, 2004)

I'll second the lipless crankbaits...a 3/4 ounce Rat'L'Trap thrown at the Jetties works very well...We have caught some monster reds jigging these big traps parallel to the rocks...just lower em' down, reel up a few turns, and start jigging, up and down, up and down...They will often hammer them on the fall...You are gonna get hung up, it's gonna happen, just keep your hooks sharp between bouncing on the rocks below...My fav. color was a sparkle trap in glow chartruese and orange...they used to eat this up...haven't done this in years, but I bet it would still work...If the reds are there and moving, a good tide is key, you'll catch em'...just stay about 50-100 foot off the rocks with the trolling motor...My best luck has been on the LA side of the Sabine Jetties in late fall...If this is slow, get you some finger mullet and free-line em'...Its not artificial, but gets some stink on the hands if all else fails...Nate


----------

